# TiVo lifetime subscriptions no longer transferable?!?!



## tlfromai (Oct 1, 2015)

So I may be in the minority here but I actually like the way the Bolt looks. I've got about 3 old TiVos that are out of commision, and I've currently got a TiVo HD with lifetime. I thought about upgrading to the Bolt. I called TiVo to see if by any chance I could use the $99 10-year subscriber discount on the Bolt (I knew the answer was almost certainly no but it never hurts to ask). I was told that the $99 offer is no longer available on ANY TiVo. In addition, if I sell my TiVo HD the lifetime subscription is also NO LONGER TRANSFERABLE!! TiVo will no longer transfer lifetime subscriptions on any TiVo.

WTF TiVo!! If I can't sell my old TiVo to offset the cost of a new TiVo, you can forget about me upgrading. Are you trying to get rid of all your most loyal customers? Just because your new product is white and weird looking doesn't mean you are Apple. This whole thing (along with the Aereo deal) screams of a marketing department takeover at TiVo.

Anyway...I'll be sticking with my trusty TiVo HD. When it dies, I guess I'll just say goodbye to TiVo (and cable) forever. There are just too many better, and MUCH cheaper streaming options available now.


----------



## usc-fan (Feb 4, 2015)

yep a lot of bad news for older tivo owners today. Really do not understand the move. i think them losing the patent money is the reason for the awful changes.

Guess we will see how it plays out. Seem a terrible move to upset your most loyal users.


----------



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

so if you sell an old tivo with lifetime the person you sold it to has to pay for monthly service?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Wow. Time for class action because those of us who invested the $500 just had an asset taken away. Exactly what did we agree to that said the offer could be ended?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

MikeAndrews said:


> Wow. Time for class action because those of us who invested the $500 just had an asset taken away. Exactly what did we agree to that said the offer could be ended?


Well, you see, about that. TiVo changed their terms of service a few years back which prevents you from suing them, so a class action lawsuit is off the table. Your recourse is limited to binding arbitration only and guess who gets to pick the arbitrator.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

What do you mean by transferrable? It has never(*) been transferrable TO ANOTHER TIVO. It stays with that specific box. It has always (same (*)) been that way.

(*) Excepting the one time grandfather clause for very very early lifetime subscriptions, and "for cost" special transfer offers that cost a few hundred to put lifetime on the new device (and gave you a year of service on the old device).

But basically, you've never been able to just randomly transfer lifetime from one device to another.

If you mean you can't SELL a device to another person and it retain lifetime, that seems very very bad and would make me unlikely to buy another new Tivo, unless it were VERY much price reduced.. (Though I admit I now have I think 2 working Tivos with lifetime sitting around unused..)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I'd have to believe/hope there's some serious confusion on the part of the TiVo CSR as the lifetime service was explicitly tied to the unit, so it must travel with the unit if sold.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

I think the CSR was most likely confused. I bet they were referring from box to box, not owner to owner. I am not even worried enough to bother checking.


----------



## tlfromai (Oct 1, 2015)

mattack said:


> If you mean you can't SELL a device to another person and it retain lifetime, that seems very very bad and would make me unlikely to buy another new Tivo, unless it were VERY much price reduced.. (Though I admit I now have I think 2 working Tivos with lifetime sitting around unused..)


This is precisely what I'm talking about. I'm not sure if it was CSR confusion, but if it was they must have been REALLY confused because I asked this question at least 3 times to make sure. Trust me, I couldn't believe it either.

Any TiVo device with lifetime will no longer have lifetime if the device is sold. The lifetime service cannot be transferred to another person using the same device. Essentially the lifetime is now tied to the device AND the user.

Something everyone should know before going "All-In" now. It ain't what it used to be.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

https://support.tivo.com/SupportPor...ntial_Summary/TiVo-Payment-Plans-and-Policies

All-In Plan
The All-In Plan ($599.99 one-time fee, plus any applicable taxes) replaces Product Lifetime Service (PLS). It provides service for the life of the TiVo device for which it is purchased, and remains with the device in the event of an ownership transfer. The All-In Plan is available for TiVo BOLT Series UESs and Roamio Pro DVRs. Devices that already have PLS will continue to receive service for the life of the device.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

caughey said:


> https://support.tivo.com/SupportPor...ntial_Summary/TiVo-Payment-Plans-and-Policies
> 
> All-In Plan
> The All-In Plan ($599.99 one-time fee, plus any applicable taxes) replaces Product Lifetime Service (PLS). It provides service for the life of the TiVo device for which it is purchased, and remains with the device in the event of an ownership transfer. The All-In Plan is available for TiVo BOLT Series UESs and Roamio Pro DVRs. Devices that already have PLS will continue to receive service for the life of the device.


what about basic roamio's and premieres? are they still going to get software updates, or just the roamio pro and newer?


----------



## Morpheus101 (Jan 14, 2006)

For me I'll be keeping my existing TiVo until it dies. With the death of my TiVo, so does my TiVo account. I would very much like to upgrade my existing lifetime subscription TiVo box by selling it to offset the cost of the new one, but it looks like TiVo has decided to cut the legs off their long time existing customers by not allowing transfers after selling.

Not only will they loose me, but they will also loose the new future customer that I was going to sell my lifetime box to.

Very disappointed, the Bolt looks very appealing for a replacement.


----------



## tlfromai (Oct 1, 2015)

caughey said:


> All-In Plan
> The All-In Plan ($599.99 one-time fee, plus any applicable taxes) replaces Product Lifetime Service (PLS). It provides service for the life of the TiVo device for which it is purchased, and remains with the device in the event of an ownership transfer. The All-In Plan is available for TiVo BOLT Series UESs and Roamio Pro DVRs. Devices that already have PLS will continue to receive service for the life of the device.


:up: Good catch. Not sure why the CSR would tell me differently. Maybe there's just a lot of confusion with all the changes going on. Still too expensive, but at least it looks like it is still transferable (for now).


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Morpheus101 said:


> For me I'll be keeping my existing TiVo until it dies. With the death of my TiVo, so does my TiVo account. I would very much like to upgrade my existing lifetime subscription TiVo box by selling it to offset the cost of the new one, but it looks like TiVo has decided to cut the legs off their long time existing customers by not allowing transfers after selling.
> 
> Not only will they loose me, but they will also loose the new future customer that I was going to sell my lifetime box to.
> 
> Very disappointed, the Bolt looks very appealing for a replacement.


The sky is not falling. Read more of the thread.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Morpheus101 said:


> For me I'll be keeping my existing TiVo until it dies. With the death of my TiVo, so does my TiVo account. I would very much like to upgrade my existing lifetime subscription TiVo box by selling it to offset the cost of the new one, but it looks like TiVo has decided to cut the legs off their long time existing customers by not allowing transfers after selling.
> 
> Not only will they loose me, but they will also loose the new future customer that I was going to sell my lifetime box to.
> 
> Very disappointed, the Bolt looks very appealing for a replacement.


Take a deep breath and relax. Lifetime is still transferrable when you sell, just like it's always been.


----------



## HeadsUp7Up (Oct 28, 2014)

I know it's already been said but I bought a Roamio yesterday with lifetime on it and it transferred just fine to my account. Don't panic.


----------



## Morpheus101 (Jan 14, 2006)

HeadsUp7Up said:


> I know it's already been said but I bought a Roamio yesterday with lifetime on it and it transferred just fine to my account. Don't panic.


Thanks,

It looks like the Bolt and lifetime is around $900 ?

Is there a cheaper way to get both new ?


----------



## HeadsUp7Up (Oct 28, 2014)

Morpheus101 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> It looks like the Bolt and lifetime is around $900 ?
> 
> Is there a cheaper way to get both new ?


Nope. It's a brand new product that was just announced a couple of days ago. Only way to get savings is to be patient.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

tarheelblue32 said:


> .....Your recourse is limited to binding arbitration only and guess who gets to pick the arbitrator.


Roger Goodell?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Well, you see, about that. TiVo changed their terms of service a few years back which prevents you from suing them, so a class action lawsuit is off the table.


Not necessarily. Those terms and conditions amount to an adhesion contract, which is only as enforceable as the court system says it is.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

series5orpremier said:


> Not necessarily. Those terms and conditions amount to an adhesion contract, which is only as enforceable as the court system says it is.


And the Supreme Court ruled in _AT&T Mobility LLC v. Concepcion_ (2011) that these types of arbitration clauses, even in contracts of adhesion, are pretty darn enforceable, even preempting some state consumer protection laws.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AT&T_Mobility_LLC_v._Concepcion

It was a 5-4 decision. You get three guesses as to whom the 5 justices in the majority were.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

This was CSR confusion. Series 1, 2 and 3 DVRs, if service is cancelled (e.g. you sell the unit, or give it a family member, or do anything else that means the TiVo is no longer active on YOUR ACCOUNT) that device can not be reactivated. However, since lifetime is tied to the device, not the account, service is NEVER cancelled on a PLS device. You can no longer sell S1, 2 or 3 DVRs with monthly or annual service, but PLS units can still be transferred.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Diana Collins said:


> You can no longer sell S1, 2 or 3 DVRs with monthly or annual service, but PLS units can still be transferred.


Heh, you can sell 'em *and* buy 'em -- and there are plenty of auctions and Craigslist listings looking to do so -- just be aware of what Diana said: you won't be able to transfer anything other than a Lifetime S1-3 device, and you won't be able to activate any currently inactive (i.e. no sub) S1-3, whether it was someone else's or your own.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

tarheelblue32 said:


> And the Supreme Court ruled in _AT&T Mobility LLC v. Concepcion_ (2011) that these types of arbitration clauses, even in contracts of adhesion, are pretty darn enforceable, even preempting some state consumer protection laws.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AT&T_Mobility_LLC_v._Concepcion
> 
> It was a 5-4 decision. You get three guesses as to whom the 5 justices in the majority were.


The stupid liberals?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Diana Collins said:


> This was CSR confusion. Series 1, 2 and 3 DVRs, if service is cancelled (e.g. you sell the unit, or give it a family member, or do anything else that means the TiVo is no longer active on YOUR ACCOUNT) that device can not be reactivated. However, since lifetime is tied to the device, not the account, service is NEVER cancelled on a PLS device. You can no longer sell S1, 2 or 3 DVRs with monthly or annual service, but PLS units can still be transferred.


I can't believe this is a big problem as activated PLS TiVos will able to be xfer and run as long as you want or when the TiVo breaks and you can't fix it. Soon the Series 3 will stop working on some cable systems as they change out from MPEG-2.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> The stupid liberals?


The decision was/is anti consumer/individual & pro business so no not the liberals.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

atmuscarella said:


> The decision was/is anti consumer/individual & pro business so no not the liberals.


Federal law always trumps state law.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> The decision was/is anti consumer/individual & pro business so no not the liberals.


Well, to be fair, that *would* make them "stupid" liberals, yes?


----------



## chryslv (Nov 20, 2015)

So, does anyone have a Tivo Romeo with the lifetime subscription that they would like to sell for around $200??


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

chryslv said:


> So, does anyone have a Tivo Romeo with the lifetime subscription that they would like to sell for around $200??


Thanks for that; I needed a laugh.

see: *eBay*


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

chryslv said:


> So, does anyone have a Tivo Romeo with the lifetime subscription that they would like to sell for around $200??


You're shooting a little low. The market value of a Roamio with lifetime is 2 or 3 times that much.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Federal law always trumps state law.


Well, it does now that Article 10 has become moot.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

chryslv said:


> So, does anyone have a Tivo Romeo with the lifetime subscription that they would like to sell for around $200??


I sold one a month ago for $675, but that inc. shipping


----------



## Treflip823 (Nov 25, 2015)

Woooow pretty upset about this...


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Treflip823 said:


> Woooow pretty upset about this...


Upset about what? The original post is wrong as you can still sell a TiVo with lifetime to another user (and transfer that lifetime service to them).

Scott


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Treflip823 said:


> Woooow pretty upset about this...





HerronScott said:


> Upset about what? The original post is wrong as you can still sell a TiVo with lifetime to another user (and transfer that lifetime service to them).


New user with the magic count of 10 posts, I bet that was to PM someone..


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

HerronScott said:


> Upset about what? The original post is wrong as you can still sell a TiVo with lifetime to another user (and transfer that lifetime service to them).


Precisely. They read the OP and, likely, immediately replied... without reading any further.


----------



## JohnCap523 (Nov 27, 2015)

Risking entry after the political segues above, looking for some purchase decision help:

First, I'm running Comcast X1 and I'm not certain any of these are really that much of an upgrade, UI-wise, but I'd like to ditch the $35 in monthly hardware fees... so here are the options on the table:

Bolt 500GB with *one year* service and two Minis for $500

Roamio Plus factory recertified with *one year* service and two Minis for $536

Roamio 4-tuner ("slightly used") with *lifetime* and two Minis for $558

I currently have a Pace XG1 Xfinity DVR with 6 tuners so going back down to 4 tuners is a concern. I'm also reading that the XG1 is essentially a Roamio so again I'm not sure any of the Roamio options are all the appealing. But the Bolt takes me back to 4 tuners.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JohnCap523 said:


> Risking entry after the political segues above, looking for some purchase decision help:


My suggestion would be to stick with the BOLT vs Roamio thread post and followup, starting here:
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10713367#post10713367​... or start a new thread seeking advice. The scope of your question is unrelated to this thread, so you're likely going to get less response than if the question was posed in an appropriate thread or in its own.


----------



## dsa1971 (Feb 10, 2008)

JohnCap523 said:


> Risking entry after the political segues above, looking for some purchase decision help:
> 
> First, I'm running Comcast X1 and I'm not certain any of these are really that much of an upgrade, UI-wise, but I'd like to ditch the $35 in monthly hardware fees... so here are the options on the table:
> 
> ...


I'm curious what you $35 monthly hardware fees are for Comcast? My X1 is part of my plan. Is it just extra cable boxes?


----------



## JohnCap523 (Nov 27, 2015)

dsa1971 said:


> I'm curious what you $35 monthly hardware fees are for Comcast? My X1 is part of my plan. Is it just extra cable boxes?


I have DVR, three other HD boxes and a HD DTA. They told me my bill will go down $32.84 but depending on how many Minis I get I'm gonna have to add back in some DTAs.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JohnCap523 said:


> I have DVR, three other HD boxes and a HD DTA. They told me my bill will go down $32.84 but depending on how many Minis I get I'm gonna have to add back in some DTAs.


Did that $35 include the "HD Technology Fee"...? (Is that a line item on your Comcast bill, currently?)

See: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534026


----------



## JohnCap523 (Nov 27, 2015)

krkaufman said:


> did that $35 include the "hd technology fee"...? (is that a line item on your comcast bill, currently?)
> 
> see: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=534026


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

JohnCap523 said:


> View attachment 24515


Get your own Cable modem and get rid of that Internet Gateway Fee of $10 a month. That's $120 a year. You can get a cable modem for around $80, it would be paid off in 8 months. After that, you're saving $120 a year.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

JBDragon said:


> Get your own Cable modem and get rid of that Internet Gateway Fee of $10 a month. That's $120 a year. You can get a cable modem for around $80, it would be paid off in 8 months. After that, you're saving $120 a year.


Wouldn't it also require a new router?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Actually a Cisco 3010 is only $16 on eBay and will work perfectly. You can also get a decent router for that price. Payback period, about 3 months. 

Don't get any DTAs. They suck (no guide, no HD, no access to recordings). Mini is routinely $69 on woot.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

JohnCap523 said:


> (attachment removed)


HD Tech Fee is likely included within that "HD Premier Xf" bundle.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

ajwees41 said:


> Wouldn't it also require a new router?


Well if you have one of them Cable Modems with the Router built in, then YES, you would need a router. Then again those built in Routers SUCK! You have a wide selection of routers you can pick from. My current router is a nice high end ASUS I got for free from T-Mobile. Cheap routers are generally junk. But there's some nice one's for not to much money. So pay off is a little longer. You'll have better Wifi Access with your own Router and more flexibility.

Think about how long you plan to have cable! $120 a year your're paying for that all in one cable/router from the cable company. That's $600 in 5 years time to rent that!!! Now $80 for a nice Motorola Cable modem and maybe $100-$200 for a nice router is less then half the cost. 5 years is not all that long. I'm sure you would have cable service for far, far longer.

You think $10 a month isn't much. But it all add's up. $10 a month for this, $10 a month for that, and so on. All these small charges add up. If you can change that for the better, that's more money in your pocket not going to them.


----------



## mad.gunsmith (Jul 1, 2010)

JohnCap523 said:


> Risking entry after the political segues above, looking for some purchase decision help:
> 
> First, I'm running Comcast X1 and I'm not certain any of these are really that much of an upgrade, UI-wise, but I'd like to ditch the $35 in monthly hardware fees... so here are the options on the table:
> 
> ...


i go with the lifetime just for the saving if you can live with only 4 tuners


----------



## TiVoSupport_Sarah (Mar 30, 2015)

TiVocustomers, we do apologize for the confusion with the transfer of Product Lifetime Service that is attached to the TiVo boxes. All TiVo boxes that have All in Plan, or Product Lifetime Service still qualify to transfer with the TiVo box to a new owner when sold. The only time that you cannot transfer All in Plan is when it is from TiVo box to TiVo box. We do apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

mdavej said:


> Don't get any DTAs. They suck (no guide, no HD, no access to recordings).


Not accurate. My mom has two HD DTAs with guides.


----------



## danorum (Nov 25, 2015)

JBDragon said:


> Get your own Cable modem and get rid of that Internet Gateway Fee of $10 a month. That's $120 a year. You can get a cable modem for around $80, it would be paid off in 8 months. After that, you're saving $120 a year.


If you have triple play (and use their phone service), the cable modems to buy are quite a bit more expensive.

Dan


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

davezatz said:


> Not accurate. My mom has two HD DTAs with guides.


It's been a while since I last looked into it. Back then, if you wanted HD and a guide, you had to get a cable box and the higher fees that go with it. A DTA did the absolute minimum and was SD only. Glad to hear they've improved.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

TiVoSupport_Sarah said:


> TiVocustomers, we do apologize for the confusion with the transfer of Product Lifetime Service that is attached to the TiVo boxes. All TiVo boxes that have All in Plan, or Product Lifetime Service still qualify to transfer with the TiVo box to a new owner when sold. The only time that you cannot transfer All in Plan is when it is from TiVo box to TiVo box. We do apologize for the inconvenience.


Sarah,

Thanks for taking the time to respond to this! I wish a moderator would change the subject since early on it was answered that this was not true.

Scott


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

TiVoSupport_Sarah said:


> TiVocustomers, we do apologize for the confusion with the transfer of Product Lifetime Service that is attached to the TiVo boxes. All TiVo boxes that have All in Plan, or Product Lifetime Service still qualify to transfer with the TiVo box to a new owner when sold. The only time that you cannot transfer All in Plan is when it is from TiVo box to TiVo box. We do apologize for the inconvenience.


What about S1s, S2s, and S3s with active non-lifetime subscriptions?

Can they and their subscriptions be transferred to a new owner?


----------



## Bubs (Dec 18, 2016)

I don't get how anyone can change terms of service if I never agreed to it in the first place. I purchased on the of orignal TIVO's years ago. It offered lifetime service and I agreed to purchase it. It was not limited to the unit I purchased...it was lifetime TIVO service. Now I find the rules changed and I wasted my money. That has caused harm and saying the rules have changed I do not believe prevents the original owners from class action. I never signed a thing.....I just paid my money.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Bubs said:


> I don't get how anyone can change terms of service if I never agreed to it in the first place. I purchased on the of orignal TIVO's years ago. It offered lifetime service and I agreed to purchase it. It was not limited to the unit I purchased...it was lifetime TIVO service. Now I find the rules changed and I wasted my money. That has caused harm and saying the rules have changed I do not believe prevents the original owners from class action. I never signed a thing.....I just paid my money.


TiVo's lifetime service has always been for the life of the device so the rules have not changed. The user terms for lifetime were vague originally so very early S1's (lifetime service purchased prior to January 20, 2000) were grandfathered and allowed to transfer that lifetime service once to a new device. I bought my first TiVo with lifetime service in July 2000 and I certainly understood the terms at that time.

Scott


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Yep. I've been buying Lifetime since 2001 (so probably at least 3-4 over the years) and I've known each time it's for the lifetime of the box.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

Bubs said:


> I don't get how anyone can change terms of service if I never agreed to it in the first place. I purchased on the of orignal TIVO's years ago. It offered lifetime service and I agreed to purchase it. It was not limited to the unit I purchased...it was lifetime TIVO service. Now I find the rules changed and I wasted my money. That has caused harm and saying the rules have changed I do not believe prevents the original owners from class action. I never signed a thing.....I just paid my money.


I have a Philips Tivo S1 now, in it's box I haven't used for years. I got it 1999 and it has LIFETIME on it which to this day I still haven't transferred. Back then, to me Lifetime service for for Tivo Service, not for the device!!! They changed that later, and made it more clear to people. So is Tivo not allowing transfers now? My old TIVO is still listed in the Active Tivo devices list. Shows Tivo Lifetime Service and a date of 9-28-1999.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

HerronScott said:


> TiVo's lifetime service has always been for the life of the device so the rules have not changed. The user terms for lifetime were vague originally so very early S1's *(lifetime service purchased prior to January 20, 2000) *were grandfathered and allowed to transfer that lifetime service once to a new device. I bought my first TiVo with lifetime service in July 2000 and I certainly understood the terms at that time.
> 
> Scott





JBDragon said:


> I have a Philips Tivo S1 now, in it's box I haven't used for years. I got it 1999 and it has LIFETIME on it which to this day I still haven't transferred. Back then, to me Lifetime service for for Tivo Service, not for the device!!! They changed that later, and made it more clear to people. So is Tivo not allowing transfers now? My old TIVO is still listed in the Active Tivo devices list. Shows Tivo Lifetime Service and a date of 9-28-1999.


As mentioned in the post just TWO posts above you, the magic date is 01/20/2000 and your unit fits that criteria. It is the only possible unit that you might be able to get Lifetime transferred on.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

unitron said:


> What about S1s, S2s, and S3s with active non-lifetime subscriptions?
> 
> Can they and their subscriptions be transferred to a new owner?


Tivo is no longer activating those units. The new owner can use them for parts but can't activate them for service


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JBDragon said:


> I have a Philips Tivo S1 now, in it's box I haven't used for years. I got it 1999 and it has LIFETIME on it which to this day I still haven't transferred. Back then, to me Lifetime service for for Tivo Service, not for the device!!! They changed that later, and made it more clear to people. So is Tivo not allowing transfers now? My old TIVO is still listed in the Active Tivo devices list. Shows Tivo Lifetime Service and a date of 9-28-1999.





dianebrat said:


> As mentioned in the post just TWO posts above you, the magic date is 01/20/2000 and your unit fits that criteria. It is the only possible unit that you might be able to get Lifetime transferred on.


And if you'd like to sell it, feel free to let me know!


----------



## rmfielding (Dec 17, 2011)

I have two "dead" Tivos (most likely hard drive):
Tivo HD
01/16/2000 TiVo Lifetime Service
(This was transferred from a "grandfathered" Series One already)

TiVo Premiere XL 
11/29/2010 TiVo Package, Product Lifetime

What can I do with these two?:
1) Throw in the trash
2) Replace the Hard drives
3) Sell them
4) Get some deal, break or transfer of service from Tivo to a new unit?

The fourth option is really the one I want, does anyone think that possible or likely?

Thanks
Rob


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

rmfielding said:


> I have two "dead" Tivos (most likely hard drive):
> Tivo HD
> 01/16/2000 TiVo Lifetime Service
> (This was transferred from a "grandfathered" Series One already)
> ...


4 is the least likely since they don't show active, both would most likely be resolved with a drive replacement, and in the case of the TivoHD capacitor repairs.


----------



## rmfielding (Dec 17, 2011)

dianebrat said:


> 4 is the least likely since they don't show active, both would most likely be resolved with a drive replacement, and in the case of the TivoHD capacitor repairs.


They're actually both listed as Active on the Tivo website, even though they haven't connected to the Tivo service recently.
I called Tivo and got an offer of $10 a month for my Roamio, or $199 for lifetime. I took the $10 and was told I could "transfer" it to a new Bolt in the future. The rep didn't say it was a limited time offer, so I'm guessing I get to keep the rate for a while.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

A lifetime at $199 translates to only 1 year 8 mths of monthly payments--always something to consider!


----------

